# Using Proxy in IP:Port format in Firefox and Opera



## Aberforth (Feb 26, 2007)

This tutorial is for those proxy lists which are in IPort format like *samair.ru/proxy or other popular sites.

*Opera*

Go to Menu Bar >> Tools >> Preferences; select the *Advanced* tab; select *Network* option from the list; click on the *Proxy servers* tab. Checkbox the proxy options (most common are HTTP and HTTPS for general browsing) and enter the IP and Port numbers in appropriate boxes.

A screenshot as an example for proxy IPort as 203.200.9.11:8080, click on thumbnail to enlage

*img177.imageshack.us/img177/7055/proxyopera1ww2.th.jpg

*Firefox*

Go to Menu Bar >> Tools  >> Options; select *Advanced* from the top menu; select *Network* tab; select the tab *Settings* for 'Configure how firefox connects to the internet'. Check the *Manual Proxy Configuration* and put in the IP and Port in the boxes after *HTTP* option. Others are optional as before and depends on what you need.

(In *nix OSES (Linux, OS X, BSD ...), for Firefox follow Menu Bar >> Preferences and the rest remains same )

An example snapshot in Firefox for IPort as 203.200.9.11:8080, click on thumbnail to enlage

*img177.imageshack.us/img177/5623/proxyfirefox1fs9.th.jpg

Check if the proxy is anonymous or elite by going to the link *samair.ru/proxy/proxychecker  (if you use proxies to hide your IP or conceal your country when you are surfing otherwise skip this option).


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hurray!!. A tutorial from Aberforth . 

A gift is given for you.


----------

